# Pressure Assist Toilets



## MCarreira (Apr 9, 2013)

I have been installing pressure assist toilets on most of my commercial jobs lately due to specs. I have no real opposition to them but I have had a re-occurring issue. When I attach the tank, it usually ends up wobbling. They're usually American Standard cadets. Does anyone know of any tricks (short of over-tightening) to keep them solid?


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Plastic toilet shims or tile spacing shims.


----------



## SlowDrains (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah I've had the problem with other styles of a-s i use rubber washers stole the idea from gerber toilets that I prefer


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah, i have had the same issue before. Tank to bowl bolt gaskets work great too. One in front and back.


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

*PA toilets*

I prefer using Kohler pressure assist toilets because they still use 3 bolts to secure the tank to the bowl. I find that the American standard handles break too easily under commercial use. But no matter how tight you make it, you won't be able to get the tank to seat on the bowl. The close couple gasket is too thick.
You know how much you need to tighten the bolts? About 1 turn before you crack the tank..lol


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

thumper said:


> I prefer using Kohler pressure assist toilets because they still use 3 bolts to secure the tank to the bowl. I find that the American standard handles break too easily under commercial use. But no matter how tight you make it, you won't be able to get the tank to seat on the bowl. The close couple gasket is too thick. You know how much you need to tighten the bolts? About 1 turn before you crack the tank..lol


 One of my biggest pet peeves is a 3 bolt toilet, maybe the Worst invention ever IMHO. My favorite toilets to install are TOTO 1.6gpm, pre fasten bolts to tank, put gasket on nice n even, tighten your nuts with a deep socket on a small ratchet with a rubber handle and keeping tension equal between two nuts is wayyy easier and faster than with three bolts. We always use nylon t-bolts because they never rust, and they will break before the porcelain so you can't over tighten and if you do grab another nut not bowl lol, they also NEVER rotate nut+bolt like brass ones do that were trimmed poorly.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SSP said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves is a 3 bolt toilet, maybe the Worst invention ever IMHO. My favorite toilets to install are TOTO 1.6gpm, pre fasten bolts to tank, put gasket on nice n even, tighten your nuts with a deep socket on a small ratchet with a rubber handle and keeping tension equal between two nuts is wayyy easier and faster than with three bolts. We always use nylon t-bolts because they never rust, and they will break before the porcelain so you can't over tighten and if you do grab another nut not bowl lol, they also NEVER rotate nut+bolt like brass ones do that were trimmed poorly.


Faster + Easier = Better :no:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

SSP said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves is a 3 bolt toilet, maybe the Worst invention ever IMHO. My favorite toilets to install are TOTO 1.6gpm, pre fasten bolts to tank, put gasket on nice n even, tighten your nuts with a deep socket on a small ratchet with a rubber handle and keeping tension equal between two nuts is wayyy easier and faster than with three bolts. We always use nylon t-bolts because they never rust, and they will break before the porcelain so you can't over tighten and if you do grab another nut not bowl lol, they also NEVER rotate nut+bolt like brass ones do that were trimmed poorly.


It's about 30 seconds faster. Maybe 5 if your needing to use a rubber handle. 

How many tanks have you cracked?


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

I've never cracked a bowl overtightening t-bolts, but i have seen it done, a factor of chance i can't control. Its really a matter of preferance! I like using nylon tbolts with ABS flanges and brass tbolts on brass flanges. But when i send an underexperienced apprentice to do a fixture its an additional safety for the company knowing junior won't crack bowl when undupervised... I've seen knuckleheads scrape toilets too many times trying to saw a rusty tbolt off that just spins when you try loosening it off, Sioux Chief makes a solid strong tbolt that never does that, Nylon tbolts are an honest solution to problematic ****ty ass chinese made "brass coated" tbolts. 

Quick n easy better? No , of course not sir

Is developing a faster more efficient way to deal with a potentially dangerous situation to compensate variables out of our hands really so bad though?

is having a worry free non-stressful system in place even a debateable subject?

Just my 2cents cuz it works better for us as a risk management tool


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Not that anyone would know, but our code says brass bolts only.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

jmc12185 said:


> Not that anyone would know, but our code says brass bolts only.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


And if it's on the internet it must be true :jester:


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

If its code its code! So strange as a Canadian seeing all the u.s.a guys debating state code differences all the time


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

PLUMB TIME said:


> And if it's on the internet it must be true :jester:


 on the internet??? It's in the code book. And I think you misunderstood what I said. I meant not that any inspector would know because once the bowls in you really can't tell. I'm sorry, that probably came out wrong lol.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

SSP said:


> I've never cracked a bowl overtightening t-bolts, but i have seen it done, a factor of chance i can't control. Its really a matter of preferance! I like using nylon tbolts with ABS flanges and brass tbolts on brass flanges. But when i send an underexperienced apprentice to do a fixture its an additional safety for the company knowing junior won't crack bowl when undupervised... I*'ve seen knuckleheads scrape toilets too many times trying to saw a rusty tbolt off that just spins when you try loosening it off,* Sioux Chief makes a solid strong tbolt that never does that, Nylon tbolts are an honest solution to problematic ****ty ass chinese made "brass coated" tbolts.


Teach them the right way......put a nut driver on the drill, spin the nut and bolt. Place a metal cutting sawzall blade under the nut and have the tooth go against the rotation direction....to easy.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

jmc12185 said:


> on the internet??? It's in the code book. And I think you misunderstood what I said. I meant not that any inspector would know because once the bowls in you really can't tell. I'm sorry, that probably came out wrong lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


What I meant was, just because it's in the code book doesn't mean it's not antiquated.

Air chambers for instance:whistling2:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I will never install a pressure assist water closet.

http://www.yourlawyer.com/topics/ov...hing-systems-exploding-toilet-recall-lawsuits


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I will never install a pressure assist water closet. http://www.yourlawyer.com/topics/overview/flushmate-iii-pressure-assisted-flushing-systems-exploding-toilet-recall-lawsuits


Yep. We're done with them as well. Waaaay too much risk.

Besides, they really don't improve anything. Sure they may flush like a flying night creature from Hades. But in the end, line carry is all that matters.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

My 10 year old, (at the time) was dropping deuces shaped like, but bigger than Bartlett pears. I got tired of augering them, and traded a Wingmaster 870 Express that I couldn't hit with, to a supply house salesman for a Mansfield Quantum. Our water pressure in town is about 45 psi, but I still installed the retro kit.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> I will never install a pressure assist water closet.
> 
> http://www.yourlawyer.com/topics/ov...hing-systems-exploding-toilet-recall-lawsuits


Ron thats bad


----------



## LIQUID (Sep 26, 2013)

MCarreira said:


> I have been installing pressure assist toilets on most of my commercial jobs lately due to specs. I have no real opposition to them but I have had a re-occurring issue. When I attach the tank, it usually ends up wobbling. They're usually American Standard cadets. Does anyone know of any tricks (short of over-tightening) to keep them solid?


Rubber wobble wedges..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I will never install a pressure assist water closet.
> 
> http://www.yourlawyer.com/topics/ov...hing-systems-exploding-toilet-recall-lawsuits














Wow. I had no idea. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

And as I learned the hard way the other day, taking a pressure assisted unit out and installing a regular flush valve assembly won't work. The water won't go down when the toilet is flushed? Why you ask. Because the bowl is designed differently for pressure assisted toilets. Live and learn. #ShuddaAskedFirst


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

Cajunhiker said:


> And as I learned the hard way the other day, taking a pressure assisted unit out and installing a regular flush valve assembly won't work. The water won't go down when the toilet is flushed? Why you ask. Because the bowl is designed differently for pressure assisted toilets. Live and learn. #ShuddaAskedFirst


 Yea if you look at the American standard with the pressure assist the s trap you usually see on the back of the toilet almost looks like it goes straight down


----------

